# A move to Canada



## Roisin123 (Apr 15, 2011)

Hi All,

I'm new to the forum today heads away with all the thoughts going through my mind and would love some advice from some experienced and brave people, scary & massive move for me and my little family. I have 2 daughters one 12 & the other is 2. I have worked in an admin job for 12 years now and worrying constantly about the Irish economy. Although I know that I am very lucky and do have a job and a house etc but I do worry constantly about my Daughters and their futures in this country and hating the thoughts of them growing up and HAVING to leave for work etc. So I am thinking of making the move in the next 12 mths. I have a sister in law in Ontario. But can anybody help me with some advice on everything ie where to live, schools, health, cost of living, housing, jobs etc. I have only secondary school education but have vast experience in admin at this stage. Husband was in security although has driving licence for truck & buses what would his prospects of work be too??? Could you live on one income in Canada until the youngest went to school???

Thanks so much for reading taking the time to read this and any help would be vastly apprieciated.


----------



## calgaryrenttoown (Apr 29, 2011)

Roisin123 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm new to the forum today heads away with all the thoughts going through my mind and would love some advice from some experienced and brave people, scary & massive move for me and my little family. I have 2 daughters one 12 & the other is 2. I have worked in an admin job for 12 years now and worrying constantly about the Irish economy. Although I know that I am very lucky and do have a job and a house etc but I do worry constantly about my Daughters and their futures in this country and hating the thoughts of them growing up and HAVING to leave for work etc. So I am thinking of making the move in the next 12 mths. I have a sister in law in Ontario. But can anybody help me with some advice on everything ie where to live, schools, health, cost of living, housing, jobs etc. I have only secondary school education but have vast experience in admin at this stage. Husband was in security although has driving licence for truck & buses what would his prospects of work be too??? Could you live on one income in Canada until the youngest went to school???
> 
> Thanks so much for reading taking the time to read this and any help would be vastly apprieciated.


Hi Roisin,
I live in Calgary, Alberta (west Canada) and I know the housing market here well so I can only speak for the Calgary market. In terms of living expenses, you can get a fair place to rent with 3 bedrooms for $1100 to $1300/month. On top of that you would have to pay utilities.
Hope that helps!


----------



## smillar87 (May 1, 2011)

Hi Roisin

how are you getting on,have you found many answers to your questions? i was wondering how you are getting to Canada, i.e visa and if so what type, i.e are you being sponsored by a family member etc? as the time scale differs greatly. some really useful websites are those such as the citizen and immigration website and then there are also websites based on where you are looking to move to and these are helpful with finding information about the area you want to live in etc. i am not living in canada yet but i have done an awful lot of research so if i can be of any help give me a shout or you can send me a message or email me at [email protected].
hope youre feeling a little better about things and its not as daunting as it all seems once you know what to look for and where to find it 

sarah


----------



## ClaytonP (Apr 15, 2011)

Hi Roisin,

It sounds like you might want to live in a smaller town so as to keep the costs of living down. You can find good schools, health care and reasonable housing just about anywhere in the country, but it's hard to live on one income in Toronto or Vancouver.

The best way to land a job and get your kids into a good school is by networking. You should talk to your sister-in-law a bit more. Family is a real help in this kind of situation.


----------



## dcraig (May 14, 2011)

Roisin123 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm new to the forum today heads away with all the thoughts going through my mind and would love some advice from some experienced and brave people, scary & massive move for me and my little family. I have 2 daughters one 12 & the other is 2. I have worked in an admin job for 12 years now and worrying constantly about the Irish economy. Although I know that I am very lucky and do have a job and a house etc but I do worry constantly about my Daughters and their futures in this country and hating the thoughts of them growing up and HAVING to leave for work etc. So I am thinking of making the move in the next 12 mths. I have a sister in law in Ontario. But can anybody help me with some advice on everything ie where to live, schools, health, cost of living, housing, jobs etc. I have only secondary school education but have vast experience in admin at this stage. Husband was in security although has driving licence for truck & buses what would his prospects of work be too??? Could you live on one income in Canada until the youngest went to school???
> 
> Thanks so much for reading taking the time to read this and any help would be vastly apprieciated.


Whether you could live on one income in Canada depends on 3 things, where you live, what are your spending habits and of course, how much is that one income. If it's only $30,000 a year, and you want to live in a big city like Vancouver, Toronto etc, then NO, but if you live in a small town in central BC or Alberta, etc then YES, but you would have to live a very frugal lifestyle. However, if that one income is over $50,000, then yes, you could probably get by no-matter where you live.


----------

